# Sorta Woodworking



## Chris S. (Sep 8, 2019)

Been spending months finishing basement but figured post a progress photo of doorway I did with a pocket door to make half basement cut off to be cat free. Hard part was when door open I wanted it to mostly disappear. Think did okay at this. Now, how to actuate it with cool sound affects like star trek doors opening....maybe in winter time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## TimR (Sep 8, 2019)

My first reaction was “redrum” looking down the hall! 
Pocket door looks great. I put some in years ago in our last house. My to do list here in new house will be several barn doors, but I’ll need to make the doors for an 8’ opening height.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 8, 2019)

Very nice. Looks great. I guess you'll have to make the star trek sound on your own, lol.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 8, 2019)

Looks like a fine job Chris!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris S. (Sep 8, 2019)

TimR said:


> My first reaction was “redrum” looking down the hall!
> Pocket door looks great. I put some in years ago in our last house. My to do list here in new house will be several barn doors, but I’ll need to make the doors for an 8’ opening height.



Wow, 8' doors gonna be quite a door for sure. Be Cool to see what those gonna look like when done.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 8, 2019)

Love it... Grandma had them in her house all over, didn't like cleaning behind doors, and she cleaned daily. Folks installed them in several locations in their house, closets, guest bathroom. Always fun to watch someone that's never seen one walk up to it and try to figure out what to do. Especially when they're in a hurry!!


----------



## David Hill (Sep 9, 2019)

Great work!!
Who said that wasn’t woodworking?


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 9, 2019)

Looks great! I could have envisioned a hidden or concealed pocket door in this space. Adding sound will be extra cool, but may get tiring after opening the door a few thousand times. Chuck


----------

